
Unknown Neo Geo Fighting Game Discovered and Dumped - Karuma
http://www.neo-geo.com/forums/showthread.php?265573-Lost-Neo-Geo-Prototype-FOUND-REVEALED-amp-RELEASED
======
tombert
The part I find especially interesting is that there are probably literally
thousands of games that get into more-or-less-working prototypes, the project
gets cancelled for any number of reasons, and the game sits on a hard drive
until it crashes, and is lost for forever.

~~~
timpark
I worked on a couple, for almost a year each. One made it into a Kotaku
article before being canceled. [http://kotaku.com/5686890/a-new-breed-of-
survival-horror-com...](http://kotaku.com/5686890/a-new-breed-of-survival-
horror-comes-to-the-forest) A commenter was angry since they submitted the
idea to EA when they were a tester, but oh well, no point now.

The other made it to a dummy Amazon listing before being canceled. It was
basically Mario Party with old Atari properties. (I made about 30 "microgames"
for it) You can see pictures of it and the first game in a former co-worker's
portfolio here: [http://portfolio.gen-n.net/basic-
ui.html](http://portfolio.gen-n.net/basic-ui.html)

The sad thing was (apart from this game being canceled meaning our dev studio
was closed) that we took the project over from another studio that shut down,
and we had a prototype that they were working on. We didn't have the code,
though, so we started over.

~~~
tombert
That's so depressing.

I know it's kind of a miracle for any game to make it to the store-shelf, but
I'd like to actually see a percentage at some point of how many games never
make it, because I would suspect it's pretty high.

~~~
vvanders
Yup, I've known a few people (un)lucky enough to work on two MMOs in a row
that were canceled. They hadn't shipped anything in ~8 years.

~~~
morcheeba
Try the satellite business... I had a string of 3 satellites (~8 years) that
were complete and delivered to the customer, only to be blown up in the first
5 minutes after launch.

~~~
engi_nerd
I worked as an engineer designing aircraft instrumentation systems for four
years. I designed 6 entire systems for different aircraft platforms, only to
have each project canceled before the system could actually be built and
installed.

------
leonroy
Fascinating and a little humbling how easily this gem could have been lost to
the salvage yard. Makes you wonder how many other half finished games are
sitting on decaying ROM chips on a shelf somewhere.

One nice thing about the whole open source movement is that sharing old
binaries and source has become increasingly acceptable. To the point where
some projects which run out of steam are left out there for the community to
finish.

Hats off to the guys and gals who keep this gaming scene alive. I just wish I
had more time to game it!

------
state
What I'm loving most about this link is the enthusiasm of the community on
that board. It's really sweet to find these small communities on the web that
still feel really tightly knit.

This is especially amazing:
[http://i.imgur.com/Pk5GpCO.gif](http://i.imgur.com/Pk5GpCO.gif)

------
mikejmoffitt
A late page of the C ROM data looks like it contains data from Money Idol
Exchanger, so I think this game was developed by FACE.

------
CocaKoala
Super interesting stuff! SNK made a lot of really classic and beloved fighting
games, it's cool to see an unreleased one.

Also, god damn that spritework is beautiful. Those backgrounds are amazing.

------
marak830
That's really cool. Thanks Mithaldu for the link, what an interesting read. I
can't wait to hear more about the game.

------
Mithaldu
Original post: [http://www.neo-geo.com/forums/showthread.php?265573-Lost-
Neo...](http://www.neo-geo.com/forums/showthread.php?265573-Lost-Neo-Geo-
Prototype-FOUND-REVEALED-amp-RELEASED)

Contains LOTS of detail over that article.

~~~
Jaruzel
Cool ta. For the time-limited people here's a link to a post in the middle of
that lot, that sums up exactly what's on the ROMs:

[http://www.neo-geo.com/forums/showthread.php?265573-Lost-
Neo...](http://www.neo-geo.com/forums/showthread.php?265573-Lost-Neo-Geo-
Prototype-FOUND-REVEALED-amp-RELEASED&p=4036524&viewfull=1#post4036524)

